# More boring trail riding..



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

But there's some spice at the end to hold your..."interest"..:wink2:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

link & video aren't showing up for me for some reason


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I reset it..it should be OK.


----------

